# Game Thread, Wolves vs Bulls, Dec 9, 2006 , 7:30, WGN



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

From http://www.nba.com/games/20061209/MINCHI/preview.html:



> The Chicago Bulls have gone from preseason favorite to potential bust and back to title contender within the first five weeks of the season.
> 
> Currently the hottest team in the Eastern Conference, the Bulls look to extend their season-high winning streak to eight games Saturday when they host the surging Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> ...


Wolves are playing well right now - this will be a tough game for the Bulls but I think they'll win.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Minnesota Timberwolves </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>8 - 9 (.471)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Northwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>3 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 9 (.500)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>6 - 1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>3 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>92.1</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>92.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.465</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.434</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.2</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>96.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.463</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.462</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Garnett, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Davis, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>James, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Blount, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Smith, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hudson, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Foye, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jaric, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hassell, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>10</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Reed, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Madsen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wright, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Dwane Casey</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>From http://www.nba.com/games/20061209/MINCHI/preview.html


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I look forward to seeing Thomas play against Garnett.

Can Luol keep it up? If he does, and the Bulls go back to their ball movement offense, I don't think Garnett can do enough to give Minnesota the victory. 

How does Ben Wallace traditionally play against Garnett?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

This game is Superstation, if anyone else was wondering.

I'm glad for both tonight and last night's game, I've been studying for finals consistently and they provide a nice opportunity for procrastination.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 103
T'Wolves 98


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh the sweet tamber of Wayne Larrivee's voice for two games in one day!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

After 7 straight wins against teams that are literally dogs and all 7 at home, we're facing a team that should be in the playoffs from the much stronger west.

Let's say this is something of a test for the team, and on the 2nd night of back to back, too.

At least it's at home.

That said, I have a hunch the Bulls are going to win.​


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
SPORTSTICKER NBA PREVIEW
(MINNESOTA-CHICAGO)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Chicago looks for eighth consecutive win, face Timberwolves*
-------------------------------------------------------------

Minnesota (9-9) at Chicago (10-9) 8:30 pm EST

CHICAGO (Ticker) -- The Chicago Bulls look to continue their
winning ways when they face the Minnesota Timberwolves on
Saturday.

Luol Deng scored 25 points and Andres Nocioni netted 17 with 14
rebounds as the Bulls held on for their seventh consecutive
victory, a 93-90 triumph over the Toronto Raptors on Friday.

Kirk Hinrich scored 13 points and Ben Wallace grabbed 11
rebounds and had five blocks for Chicago, which totaled 12
blocked shots.

Although this was the first time in nine games that they failed
to score at least 100 points, the Bulls (10-9) went above .500
for the first time since routing the Miami Heat in the season
opener on October 31.

Kevin Garnett scored 31 points and collected 14 rebounds and
Mike James added 28 to lead the Timberwolves to a 110-103
victory over the Utah Jazz on Friday. The win denied Utah coach
Jerry Sloan his 1,000th career victory.

Minnesota, which begins a three-game road trip, is aiming for
its fourth straight win. The Timberwolves are 3-6 away from home
this season.​<!-- / message -->​


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Anyone know if Thomas will play?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Does anyone know if this game is on SopCast? Any channel?

I checked a website that someone posted up before that lists games on Sopcast and other programs like it, but there doesn't seem to be any listing.

So if anyone knows of any game on SopCast, or even TVU Player, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big game! Minny on a 3 game win streak. Bulls gunning for #8 in row.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

So Casey's been coaching them for what, a year / year and a half, and I don't think I know what the guy looks like.
I was hoping to catch a glimpse here and they only showed the back of his head, like George's boss on Seinfeld.
:|


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Did our PA guy just call Hassel 'Trenton Russell'? Oh jeez


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fraid' so. I said, :who?"


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc for three! 3-2 bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount with a dunk 4-3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8-3 T-wolves


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls look flat.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng dunks on blount.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount with two fouls.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Yea, Bulls sleeping a little out there.
I still think people are underrating Garnett when they say he's not a capable #1 option. You can see how he positively affects the game even when he's not scoring.

Though, I'm very biased towards bigs that can pass.

Is Foye active?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Geez forget what I've said about Deng and the All Star game, he's played awful thus far.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

C'mon Noc, you are going to take it up against Garnett and Blount all by yourself. Bulls look really sloppy...did the TWolves play last night?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

5:43 15-9 Minny. 

Minny 70% bulls 33%.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Yea, Bulls sleeping a little out there.
> I still think people are underrating Garnett when they say he's not a capable #1 option. You can see how he positively affects the game even when he's not scoring.
> 
> Though, I'm very biased towards bigs that can pass.
> ...


Garnett does it all.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> C'mon Noc, you are going to take it up against Garnett and Blount all by yourself. Bulls look really sloppy...did the TWolves play last night?


Yes, they won at home against Utah.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bad shot by brown.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

PJ Brown off the dribble...not so good.

T-Wolves shooting well and also playing some tight defense. Up by 8.

Deng's been sluggish so far, Griffin in to replace him.

Foye's in there now.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice move on the break by Gordon, 6 point game now.
Gordon's been active since he came in, he's about the only one.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben Wallace has played a very poor qtr thus far.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Seen enough of Garnett?​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:03 24-16 minny. 

minny 69% bulls 31%. 

garnett 7 pts 3 assists, 2 rebounds 3 blocks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I turned on users viewing this thread (see bottom of page)​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Seen enough of Garnett?​


yeah unless he plays for us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Garnett's going nuts. Time to put PJ Brown on him.​


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This lineup sucks. Ben, PJ and Griffin should never be on the floor at the same time.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

PJ really sucks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Minny was hot going into this game.

Just like Skiles drew it up.

Last second shot of the quarter... PJ Brown from the top of the key. Missed, naturally.​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

24-17 minny. 55% bulls 31% Cant win games shooting 31%.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ugly quarter.

Garnett 7 points, 3 boards, 3 assists, 3 blocks.
Decent..


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

So Kevin, how do you feel the tryout went?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Ugly quarter.
> 
> Garnett 7 points, 3 boards, 3 assists, 3 blocks.
> Decent..


x4 = 28,12,12,12 quadruple double​


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon Rules. Block -this-​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice fast break gordon to kirk for two.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice break there, Gordon behind the back to Hinrich.

They look to have woken up some, but you have to hit your shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

uhggg Bench brown.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

There's Skiles' pet play, the pick and pop. Gordon dishes to PJ for the line drive miss from top of the key.​


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow watching PJ Brown shoot jumpshots while in a Bulls uniform makes me want to go back to studying..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ball stuck way up behind the backboard. Send in TT to jump up and get it. He's athletic, right?​


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

As much as I think Allen is a stiff, he's way less of a stiff than PJ and really should be on the court. At least he can occaisionally hit that outside shot.​


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice ball movement, Noch for 3.

One point game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noc for three!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Allen comes in for Wallace.

Silliness in the rotation. It should be PJ backing up Wallace for max 6 minutes a night.​


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Interior D has been pathetic.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Weak weak D.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls pull close and then Minny pulls away again.

This could be tough.​


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We needed that.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Noc is a monster.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Du to the rescu

hey

I'm a poet 
and didn't know it
but my feet show it
they're longfellows​


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Allen misses, but at least his jumpshot resembles a jumpshot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So this is what we look like while finally facing a team that can actually play?

Our lack of size is killing us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> So this is what we look like while finally facing a team that can actually play?
> 
> Our lack of size is killing us.


We got 'em right where we want 'em​


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Feed it to Lil' Ben if possible. That last 3 was pretty.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Minny has the best two players on the court, and James _can_ be the third best when he's on.​


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Anyone notice that the Bulls seem to play well when Tyrus plays and plays well?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why the hell does Duhon keep giving it to Malik Allen?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

44-34 yuch!
55%-39%


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Another play, just like Skiles drew it up.

Into the post for an isolation play; Allen with the turnaround jumper attempt over KG. Twice in a row, too.

Sweets is fat, but he's really hustling.​


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Minny is really playing defense at the perimeter and shutting down our 3pt attempts.

Live by the jump shot, die by the jump shot.​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice pass by reed to duhon.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

What the hell is Gordon doing there, either grab him, or don't touch him.
Don't slap him on the back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

minny is playing very good defense. I agree


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW...talk abt a dumb foul.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Hard to turn the effort off I guess, but why does anyone ever bother doing that if they have no chance of catching up?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

slight upgrade:

nocioni in for allen​


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thabo to the rescue!​


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Completely outclassed. Unlike the Toronto game we actually came out w/ the right mindset tonight...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Minny did this with their subs.

Garnett had 7,3,3,3 at end of Q1

He's got 11,4,5,3 now​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

53-40 

53% 41% 

Garnett 11 pts 4 reb 5 assists 3 blocks and 1 steal. No turnovers

oops I mean 5 assists. Sorry


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Wow watching PJ Brown shoot jumpshots while in a Bulls uniform makes me want to go back to studying..


LOL, that hurts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is what we're like when Deng doesn't show up.

Halftime announcer said AI will be traded in short order.

(I don't think he's playing tonight, and may have played his last game as a sixer).
​


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> LOL, that hurts


Studying hurts? It's not like he said he'd rather slam his nuts in a drawer or something like that ​


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> This is what we're like when Deng doesn't show up.
> 
> 
> Halftime announcer said AI will be traded in short order.
> ...




Sixers lost by 2 to Orlando on the road. Maybe they're better without AI? Anyhow, AI = DNP CD​


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=yspsctbg><TD class=ysptblhdr height=18>Top Performers</TD></TR><TR><TD class=ysptblbdr2><TABLE class=yspwhitebg cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=ysptblthbody1><TD class=yspdetailttl colSpan=2>Minnesota</TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr2><TD colSpan=2 height=1></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top height=60> </TD><TD class=yspgens vAlign=top width="100%">K. Garnett
4-8, 11 Pts
4 Rebs, 5 Assists 

</TD></TR><TR class=ysptblthbody1><TD class=yspdetailttl colSpan=2>Chicago</TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr2><TD colSpan=2 height=1></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top height=60> </TD><TD class=yspgens vAlign=top width="100%">K. Hinrich
4-6, 8 Pts
1 Rebs, 3 Assists 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=7><SPACER height="1" width="1" type="block"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=7><SPACER height="1" width="1" type="block"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD>


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> LOL, that hurts



 It's nothing fun either, MOSFET / BJT amplifiers, op amps, all that jazz.

For some reason, when Brown was on the Hornets I always thought he could consistently hit that little chip shot.

Has his shot always looked this bad?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> It's nothing fun either, MOSFET / BJT amplifiers, op amps, all that jazz.
> 
> For some reason, when Brown was on the Hornets I always thought he could consistently hit that little chip shot.
> 
> Has his shot always looked this bad?


No, only since he has been a bull.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> It's nothing fun either, MOSFET / BJT amplifiers, op amps, all that jazz.
> 
> For some reason, when Brown was on the Hornets I always thought he could consistently hit that little chip shot.
> 
> Has his shot always looked this bad?


Yes, it has. Brown's actually shooting jumpers at a slightly better rate than Allen this season. It's his inability to get any lift and finish around the rim that troubles me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are 7-1 at home. We need to come out the second half and play like we want to be 8-1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ouch! Wallace loses the ball OOB.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng getting to the line! Good


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow, Deng is off.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is 1-6...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm just going to be honest... This is not a very fun game to watch at this point.

I somehow got mixed up and thought the Bulls weren't playing until tomorrow night. I watched the wiz/rockets... fun. I watched the bucks/Knicks... also entertaining. This game... not so entertaining


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Minny's increased its lead.

This is a GOOD indication of how crappy the East is.​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well so much for KG coming here After tonight his team will have a better record.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

who thinks LaMarcus Aldridge is a little like a younger more athletic PJ Brown?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon in. So is TT!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wild shot by sweetney. TT in the game


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

tt checks in, hopefully he'll make it more interesting.

I hope that doesn't mean we're conceding this game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good effort by TT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> tt checks in, hopefully he'll make it more interesting.
> 
> I hope that doesn't mean we're conceding this game


thats the impression I got.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls have no baskets this quarter.

6:00 left​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

the ball will not fall in for us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich playing sf?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gordon for two


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

down to 16


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

HELLOOO BASKET!
- Red Kerr


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> This is a GOOD indication of how crappy the East is.​


One game?!


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Yikes. Just turned on ESPN Gamecast. 19 point deficit?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT with the put back


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls make a little run and then Minny answers.

Anyone think Thomas hasn't seen so many fast hands before? This has to be his biggest adjustment.​


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> One game?!


Bulls are 1-6 against the West. And I personally think Minny is not an elite west conference team.

They'll make the playoffs simply because they'll win their division by default.​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice tip in by deng


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Why is it that when Thomas misses a game he stinks the next game/s?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice agressive layup by Gordon


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

24 second violation!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace for two!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Weird to see our guards attacking the rim so much.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon for two!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Everything better go through Kirk and Ben in the 4th. Ride the MOMENTUM!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We have 'em right where we want 'em​


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Down to 10. We can do this!

(Getting Duhon the hell out of the game would be a nice start.)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

72-62 after 3. Bulls went on an 11-2 run!
Bulls 40% Minny 48%. 

Gordon 16 KG 15.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Big play by Jaric to start the quarter.

Gordon misses.

Davis misses.

Gordon falls down and ball goes out off Minny.​


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

So of course, Minnesota jumps out with the first four. 76-62.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for three!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Down by 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Way to go Deng!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

76-69 8:56


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

That drive/dish by Gordon (as PG) was a thing of beauty. Deng got the layup blocked, but got the putback (no assist, I bet)​


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

chibul said:


> So of course, Minnesota jumps out with the first four. 76-62.


So of course, Chicago scores the next seven. 76-69.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Did I miss something or has the $60M man hasn't been on the bench for most of the comeback?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Noc is limping a little bit


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon had a good look


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

socco said:


> So of course, Chicago scores the next seven. 76-69.


It's reverse psychology! 

Obviously I spoke too soon.

Maybe if I start praising Duhon, Skiles will yank him and realize he's not Michael Jordan.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down 9 again.

Hinrich with the 2 and 1.

Wipe out the 2.​


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Did I miss something or has the $60M man hasn't been on the bench for most of the comeback?


Given his plus/minus, that's not surprising.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Dunno how he does it, but Gordon has two big rebounds in the last couple of minutes.​


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Did I miss something or has the $60M man hasn't been on the bench for most of the comeback?


Given his plus/minus, that's no surprising


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow! nocioni for two bulls down by 7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for two.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich drove right past Garnett on the mismatch. There used to be a time Garnett could guard Hinrich.​


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Is the game on SopCast?

Hows the team looking? For us outsiders.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Somehow the bulls have made this furious comeback without PJ Brown on the floor.

I wonder how that could be.​


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich is putting the team on his back and laying bricks.​


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

They're still down 11 with 3:36 to go...I wouldn't call it a furious comeback just yet.


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hinrich has just been absolutely awful, I wish he would just foul out already.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

What a poorly played game for the Bulls. If we don't turn the ball over 23023042 times and shoot less then 40% we might have had a shot..


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich drove right past Garnett on the mismatch. There used to be a time Garnett could guard Hinrich.​


Not that far out, silly of him to try. Garnett's probably been playing the best defense of his career lately.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

chibul said:


> They're still down 11 with 3:36 to go...I wouldn't call it a furious comeback just yet.


Well, they did cut a 23 point lead down to 7.
​


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Hinrich is a young veteran who still makes some god-awful plays.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Does Hinrich know how to set up someone other then himself for a shot?

All he's been doing is dribbling down the shot clock and chucking away. Way to put a damper on any hopes of a comeback.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ben to Ben for the dunk. It's a three posession game.

24-second clock violation.

Do NOT let hinrich shoot.​


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Hinrich has been playing poorly for a while now and the Bulls were still winning. 

He needs to step up.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Well, they did cut a 23 point lead down to 7.
> ​


True...unfortunately, that doesn't equal a win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich dribbles away 20 seconds and gets his layup blocked.

Sheesh.

Noc gets the ball on the inbounds and forces a prayer 3 that's nothing but net.

6 points.​


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Hinrich dribbles away 20 seconds and gets his layup blocked.
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> ...


Was it a 3? ESPN Gamecast is showing it as a long two.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Why does Minnesota own us so badly?

It seems like we just can't beat them, dating back to 1999. Didn't they hand us our only 2 losses in the pre-season? It gets really old losing to these guys.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

chibul said:


> Was it a 3? ESPN Gamecast is showing it as a long two.


Originally they called it a 3, then changed it to a 2.

Bulls have stopped fouling. Down 10, :20 left.

Game is over.

7 game win streak is over. Minny's extended to 4.​


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Hinrich's now 6-18 from the field. 0-2 3PFG.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

From the sounds of things, Kudos to Kirk Hinrich. Great PG skills with FG% and TOs. Kudos.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Someone should have thrown down $21 on #21 on the roulette wheel today.​


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Garnett on an off night really fills up the box score. 18 points, 11 rebounds, 8 assists, 4 steals, 3 blocks.

Oh yeah, he shot worse than Hinrich at 6-19​


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Is there a reason they went away from Gordon down the stretch? Am I the only one that noticed?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Boy on boy would I love to have Garnett next to Ben Wallace....


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Is there a reason they went away from Gordon down the stretch? Am I the only one that noticed?


It happens. Seen it a lot.

I really can't think of any reason at all without it sounding like a shot at Skiles.

Didn't see this game, but from the game thread it seems like Kirk went into old form (holding the ball, dribbling in and around the basket). He does this a lot under pressure. He tries so desperately to not turn the ball over that the offense does nothing and it ends up in a turnover or bad shot. He's like a running back at the end of the game who is so focused on not fumbling the ball and running for holes that he settles for 2-3 yard gains.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Finally i could get on the site.Anyway saw the game,we looked lost tonight and very scared to attack the paint.Even when KG was out the game we still never drove,and for most of the game the paint was open IMO,still we forced bad shot's all night.Now don't get me wrong the Wolves played some great D,but we had chance's to get ahead a few time's and come up short.Also whenever we made a run they answered,and hit key shot's or we make a turnover during a run.


Last thought

Why in the world did skiles play TT in the 2nd half at all, or at least during a key run we where making,we should have played him in the 2nd when we needed TT more.Still though i say we lost thanks to thier role player's stepping up,and our key player's not doing anything i.e noc and deng.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls starters couldn't seem to get untracked tonight. 

I give Skiles bad marks for not seeing this coming after the poor effort the Bulls had against Toronto on Friday. The bench should have seen more time in the second quarter and in the fourth quarter, win or lose.

What's the point of having a deep team if you can't go to the bench for extended periods of time when the starters aren't playing well in the second game of a back-to-back? The bench (7-12th men) should have played 60 or 70 minutes rather than the 36 it logged tonight.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

The ROY said:


> Boy on boy would I love to have Garnett next to Ben Wallace....


You might want to edit this. :biggrin:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Qwst25 said:


> You might want to edit this. :biggrin:


For?

Anyway

the thing that pisses me off is, if Noc or Deng aren't playing well...why not put Khyrapa in?

Why talk depth if you're not gonna use it?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> For?
> 
> Anyway
> 
> ...


The flip side is that Skiles would be criticized for not riding his stars out. 

Depth is only good in long-term worse-case scenarios (i.e. someone being out for weeks), but in-game it's proving to be anything but effective, particularly with our team full of budding young vets.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Vintage 4th qtr Kirk last night. Couldn't do anything himself and yet doesn't let his teammates do anything either. He completely froze out a determined Gordon when we were making our comeback. Kirk needs to pull it together. His play has been below average for a while now.

Skiles substitutions made little sense last night. Why the hell was Duhon on the court so much? A somewhat off Noce is still better than him any day. Not to mention how the 3-guard lineup in the 4th qtr killed us on the boards. Deng and Noce were also taken out way too early in the 3rd qtr when we got off to a slow start. It amazes me how Deng/Noce have such a short leash when Duhon gets to stay on the court while contributing ZILCH.

Sucks to lose so thoroughly the moment we faced a good squad . We still have a LOOONG way to go to become a Top 10 NBA team.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Does Hinrich know how to set up someone other then himself for a shot?


NO.



RagingBulls316 said:


> All he's been doing is dribbling down the shot clock and chucking away. Way to put a damper on any hopes of a comeback.


YES.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Vintage 4th qtr Kirk last night. Couldn't do anything himself and yet doesn't let his teammates do anything either. He completely froze out a determined Gordon when we were making our comeback. Kirk needs to pull it together. His play has been below average for a while now.
> 
> Skiles substitutions made little sense last night. Why the hell was Duhon on the court so much? A somewhat off Noce is still better than him any day. Not to mention how the 3-guard lineup in the 4th qtr killed us on the boards. Deng and Noce were also taken out way too early in the 3rd qtr when we got off to a slow start. It amazes me how Deng/Noce have such a short leash when Duhon gets to stay on the court while contributing ZILCH.
> 
> Sucks to lose so thoroughly the moment we faced a good squad . We still have a LOOONG way to go to become a Top 10 NBA team.


This is Kirk gets for playing in the World Championships. He was blistering early this season -- but has hit the wall much sooner than players who took the summer off. 'Cest la vie. Hopefully this will be long forgotten when he gets his second wind.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Vintage 4th qtr Kirk last night. Couldn't do anything himself and yet doesn't let his teammates do anything either. He completely froze out a determined Gordon when we were making our comeback. Kirk needs to pull it together. His play has been below average for a while now.


Tis a concern, a big concern.
I'm actually more worried now about the future of our back court than our front court. I think with a decent draft pick and some time to devolop our front court can be good. 

I don't feel the same about our backcourt, they don't complement each other well.

Gordon and Kirk are most effective off the ball so we really need a big point guard. Thabo might turn into a nice player but it's a massive asked/hope to expect him to play P.G.

The only way this back court balances out is if Thabo can average 5-6 assists a game and run the offence and we have Duhon as the forth guard. I don't see that happening.

It's a dilema.

I don't think we should trade Gordon because he excels in the fourth. And you can't teach that. Captain Kirk should stay in my opinion, but I wouldn't be surprised if long term, his not the forth qtr guy. 

But by retaining the pair of them, we must realize that we are asking for our other guard to be something very special indeed. 

Can anyone name an non all star guard that would complement Ben and Kirk???? Just as an idea of what Thabo would need to get to.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

in general, would have liked to see more thabo and thomas. i know skiles likes to make teams match up with the bulls, but minne was faster, taller, and more athletic out there. and we countered by sending out brown, allen, and sweets. those guys are all half court players and minne was picking us apart in the half court.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Vintage 4th qtr Kirk last night. Couldn't do anything himself and yet doesn't let his teammates do anything either. He completely froze out a determined Gordon when we were making our comeback. Kirk needs to pull it together. His play has been below average for a while now.
> 
> Skiles substitutions made little sense last night. Why the hell was Duhon on the court so much? A somewhat off Noce is still better than him any day. Not to mention how the 3-guard lineup in the 4th qtr killed us on the boards. Deng and Noce were also taken out way too early in the 3rd qtr when we got off to a slow start. It amazes me how Deng/Noce have such a short leash when Duhon gets to stay on the court while contributing ZILCH.
> 
> Sucks to lose so thoroughly the moment we faced a good squad . We still have a LOOONG way to go to become a Top 10 NBA team.


He also shot 6-18, but surely his PER, PER differential, eFG%, or some other even more obscure statistic will make it A-OK


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never win another game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> He also shot 6-18, but surely his PER, PER differential, eFG%, or some other even more obscure statistic will make it A-OK


Nope. He definitely had a bad game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Nope. He definitely had a bad game.


When was his last really good game? Against the Knicks 7 games ago?

Would you call him consistently good?​


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Kirk can't set anyone else up but himself to the tune of 8 assists...

Kirk can't stop turning the ball over 80,000 times to the tune of 1 TO...

Now it's Kirk is overdribbling to pad his assist/TO stat...

Kirk's also once again freezing out Gordon, yet 2 of Kirk's assists were to Gordon on his 6 makes...

Yes, Hinrich shot poorly...


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> <b>Kirk can't set anyone else up but himself</b> to the tune of 8 assists...
> 
> Kirk can't stop turning the ball over 80,000 times to the tune of 1 TO...
> 
> ...


<b>Bolded part. All so true.</b>

Personally, despite my high praise for his all-out efforts every night Kirk is one of the most highly overvalued members of Bulls in recent history.

In my book, all but Deng, Noc, Wallace can be dealt for appropriate return. (with a little bit of reluctance to move Gordon since as inconsistent as he was, he is the best thing so far after MJ in terms of clutch performance).

If i have some say, I would glady trade Kirk for Iggy and move BG to PG if Sixers are in the market for PG.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> <b>Bolded part. All so true.</b>
> 
> Personally, despite my high praise for his all-out efforts every night Kirk is one of the most highly overvalued members of Bulls in recent history.
> 
> ...


While you were bolding out "truths," you should have included the 8 assists, 1 TO stats, and 2 assists on Ben's 6 makes.

What's amazing to me is if the Bulls won the game and Hinrich made just two more of his attempts (lets say that layup that was blocked and one of his open 3's), everyone would be saying what a great game he had.

The reality of the situation is that everyone was shooting poorly on the Bulls outside of Nocioni, who led the team shooting 6-11. Everyone was playing more one-on-one than they should have been. The crisp passes we saw them make the previous three games before Toronto were substituted with lazy ones and no real ball movement.

We only saw good play for about half of the third quarter, but that effort on the second game of a back-to-back I'm sure didn't leave them with legs capable of further closing the deal.

Our hope is that the Bulls start playing more consistently with ball movement as we saw against Washington, Boston, and Philly. Everyone needs to learn to trust each other and not try to do too much when we face the tougher teams. I'm sure this will take time, as there are many new faces.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> While you were bolding out "truths," you should have included the 8 assists, 1 TO stats, and 2 assists on Ben's 6 makes.
> 
> What's amazing to me is if the Bulls won the game and Hinrich made just two more of his attempts (lets say that layup that was blocked and one of his open 3's), everyone would be saying what a great game he had.
> 
> ...


yep. You might even say this is good advice for the board. Far too much "one on one" and too many "told ya so's". We need more team play on this board!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> While you were bolding out "truths," you should have included the 8 assists, 1 TO stats, and 2 assists on Ben's 6 makes.
> 
> What's amazing to me is if the Bulls won the game and Hinrich made just two more of his attempts (lets say that layup that was blocked and one of his open 3's), everyone would be saying what a great game he had.
> 
> ...


You do know that USC's football squad had one turnover last week against UCLA right ? 

One turnover, awesome ! Except for the fact that it was the game-saving interception for UCLA. Not all plays are made equal in real-time like they are in the statistical world.

You're making comments against posters who were watching the game, and making comments in real-time, as it was unfolding. Kirk once again didn't rack up the worst stats in the world, but his actual performance in real-time down the stretch said anything but. 

There's only one ball, and if you hold it for 20 out of the 24 seconds only to get your shot swatted, it's not going to be reflected as a TO, just another missed shot. That's not going to be reflected in Assist/TO ratio. You won't see how it utterly fails to involve anyone at all on offense. It's just another missed shot. And in retrospect without much reference to the actual game, it can be chalked to just a bad shooting day.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> You do know that USC's football squad had one turnover last week against UCLA right ?
> 
> One turnover, awesome ! Except for the fact that it was the game-saving interception for UCLA. Not all plays are made equal in real-time like they are in the statistical world.
> 
> ...


That's true that comments being made were real-time during the game. One should expect a lot more knee-jerk reaction during frustrating moments. Kirk did shoot too much and did play too much one-on-one to take 20-foot jumpers. I think a lot of this "Hinrich overdribbles" sentiment is more on the offensive sets that we run rather than Hinrich being indecisive.

One play in particular comes to mind that a lot of people have blamed Hinrich for overdribbling: Hinrich has the ball from the top of the key. Gordon comes across from the three point arc across the baseline and curls around a double screen from Luol in the low post and Wallace in the high post. Gordon drifts back out to the right side of the three point arc. Hinrich fakes the pass to Gordon while Luol now curls around a Wallace screen where Hinrich passes him the ball. You now have Luol with the ball in his hands from about 15 feet with the opportunity to drive to the basket, or pass it out to Noc or Gordon for an open three if their defenders leave them.

When Deng doesn't get open on this play, it could result in Hinrich having the ball for 8 seconds, which we then usually resort to the pick and roll. I think that this is more disfunction of the called play, than Kirk not being creative.

Criticize the offensive sets, the timing of Skiles calling set plays, or the execution by the players. However, I think "Hinrich freezing out" Gordon is a laughable explanation.

This play has worked with great success during the win streak, and there seems to be a couple of variations on it as well. One being to get the ball to Gordon around the double screen. Another being for Deng not to curl after Gordon, Hinrich feeding Wallace the ball, and Deng cutting across the baseline.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> That's true that comments being made were real-time during the game. One should expect a lot more knee-jerk reaction during frustrating moments. Kirk did shoot too much and did play too much one-on-one to take 20-foot jumpers. I think a lot of this "Hinrich overdribbles" sentiment is more on the offensive sets that we run rather than Hinrich being indecisive.
> 
> One play in particular comes to mind that a lot of people have blamed Hinrich for overdribbling: Hinrich has the ball from the top of the key. Gordon comes across from the three point arc across the baseline and curls around a double screen from Luol in the low post and Wallace in the high post. Gordon drifts back out to the right side of the three point arc. Hinrich fakes the pass to Gordon while Luol now curls around a Wallace screen where Hinrich passes him the ball. You now have Luol with the ball in his hands from about 15 feet with the opportunity to drive to the basket, or pass it out to Noc or Gordon for an open three if their defenders leave them.
> 
> ...


A better example would be where Kirk got the ball at the top of the key. He drove left 5 steps. He drove right 5 steps. He went around a screen and toward the lane and saw a man or two waiting to pick him up, so he then dribbled back to the top of the key and waited for a whole new play to be set up.

Another example would be on one of his assists to gordon. Gordon was open on the left wing. Hinrich faked pass to him and held the ball. About 5 seconds later, he had to make a more difficult pass to him but he scored anyway.​


----------

